
Blog of Inigo Quilez, Creator of Shadertoy - telekid
https://www.iquilezles.org/www/index.htm
======
dahart
I work in graphics and seem to lately be referring to these articles more than
papers. I love how playful IQ’s investigations are, as well as how practical
and useful.

Recently I tried writing a sound program on ShaderToy and without thinking
much assumed you could easily vary the frequency of a tone by using sin( t *
freq * tau ) and animating freq. Whoo my ears got a big surprise, and a Google
search brought me right to
[https://www.iquilezles.org/www/articles/fm/fm.htm](https://www.iquilezles.org/www/articles/fm/fm.htm)

------
andybak
This article about his work with Pixar on "Brave" is a great read:
[http://www.cgw.com/Publications/CGW/2012/Volume-35-Issue-4-J...](http://www.cgw.com/Publications/CGW/2012/Volume-35-Issue-4-June-
July-2012/The-Royal-Treatment.aspx)

~~~
gdubs
Thanks, this was a great read. Interesting how instead of a traditional
l-system approach, he went with something more physically influenced.

------
sdedovic
I found his blog a little while ago while getting into generative art and it
has been a wonderful source of inspiration, quick learning, and deep
knowledge. The domain warping tutorial is one of my personal favorites and the
examples are gorgeous!

He also has some wonderful youtube videos
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62-pRVZuS5c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62-pRVZuS5c)).

I cannot recommend his website enough for folks getting into lower-level
graphics development!

~~~
annnoo
I didn't know he was the creator of shadertoy :o

I stumbled upon the channel one or two years ago, very interesting stuff if
you are into math and computer graphics

------
needle0
Also the creator of Elevated[1] and Oculus Quill[2].

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5CTFMuFvb0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5CTFMuFvb0)
[2]:
[https://www.oculus.com/experiences/rift/1118609381580656/](https://www.oculus.com/experiences/rift/1118609381580656/)

------
onion2k
He has a YouTube channel where he reconstructs shaders too. It's very
informative.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/mari1234mari](https://www.youtube.com/user/mari1234mari)

------
pengaru
The actual blog URL is
[https://www.iquilezles.org/blog/](https://www.iquilezles.org/blog/)

Maybe the submission title should be s/Blog of/Articles by/, or actually link
the blog.

------
Remnant44
Inigo's blog has been one of my favorite treasure troves of information for a
long time now. Especially for people who like to play with demoscene-esque
types of computer graphics, but honestly there's a ton of industrially useful
knowledge there that has informed my work as well.

If you like graphics and somehow haven't found it before, check it out!

------
tinus_hn
Cool, unfortunately as this isn’t a blog but more a collection of articles
there’s no RSS feed to keep track

~~~
Sandvich
I found it at
[https://www.iquilezles.org/www/articles/rss.php](https://www.iquilezles.org/www/articles/rss.php)

~~~
Sandvich
Looks like he stopped updating it in 2013, actually. Shame.

------
ParadisoShlee
You'all killed it.

